# Comfortable?



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I came home to this earlier...my nice clean pillows...are now covered in dog hair


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! Too cute!! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Spoiled dog! Very cute :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love that Love that Love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

